# Nintendo, you're an idiot for not having HDD support for the Wii.



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2009)

Thankfully, the softmodders were able to do it. Seriously, less loading times, faster transitions... what's wrong with you?!


----------



## Bacu (Dec 11, 2009)

Buyers wouldn't care. Why bother?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2009)

You'll be surprised how many cared actually, especially considering the amount of people in the softmodding community.

Though I see your point - grannies don't know what an HDD is.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Seriously, less loading times, faster transitions...


...Piracy, lengthy installation/setup processes, software bloat....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2009)

Whut

Piracy I can understand, but lengthy installation and software bloat? Homebrew was able to have USB support and it was easy to do.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, maybe it was a little more sarcasm than called for.  But that's one thing I've really come to hate about high profile PC games, the setup time and the fact that you have to copy about half the disk to your computer just for the game to _run._  On hardware with (historically) higher specs than videogame consoles.  I understand the need to deal with multitasking with the PC's OS, but seriously.

Plus the irony that even after you install the entire thing to your hard drive, you'll probably still need the disk just to satisfy the DRM.  At least then you can use it as a cup holder....


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 11, 2009)

Take out the "for not having HDD support for the Wii" from the title and you've got a successful thread.

I miss the days of the SNES. Link to the Past, Contra.. man Nintendo was hardcore.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, maybe it was a little more sarcasm than called for.  But that's one thing I've really come to hate about high profile PC games, the setup time and the fact that you have to copy about half the disk to your computer just for the game to _run._  On hardware with (historically) higher specs than videogame consoles.  I understand the need to deal with multitasking with the PC's OS, but seriously.
> 
> Plus the irony that even after you install the entire thing to your hard drive, you'll probably still need the disk just to satisfy the DRM.  At least then you can use it as a cup holder....



Yay for no-cd cracks, or digital distributed games!


----------



## xcliber (Dec 11, 2009)

no-cd cracks are generally warez.

I can agree with you on digitally distributed games. Steam is great.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

xcliber said:


> no-cd cracks are generally warez.



"simulated disks" Rule.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You'll be surprised how many cared actually, especially considering the amount of people in the softmodding community.


 
Because the whole softmodding community are 95% pirates.  You'll find that the piracy demographic is rarely considdered by game hardware developers.  ...Possibly because they don't pay for things.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2009)

Then why not set restrictions? 360 is pirated but they can't go online.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 11, 2009)

I assure you, Nintendo doesn't care.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Then why not set restrictions? 360 is pirated but they can't go online.


Piracy is illegal, period. Nobody's gonna compromise with with the people that do it.

Microsoft didn't set a restriction for modding. They aren't "OK" with people playing burned games on there console, even if they can't go online.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Then why not set restrictions? 360 is pirated but they can't go online.


 
Firstly, modded 360's can get online on XBL.  Some get caught but not all.  However even if they could block all 360's from getting on XBL, there would still be lots of games with single player or local multiplayer (Split screen/LAN) being enjoyed that NOBODY PAID FOR.  Do you not understand that companies arn't cool with this?  That they are in this to MAKE MONEY?  That installing a system on their hardware to allow easy out of the box piracy and make paying for games 'optional' would be 'really fucking stupid'?


----------



## Carenath (Dec 11, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Because the whole softmodding community are 95% pirates.  You'll find that the piracy demographic is rarely considdered by game hardware developers.  ...Possibly because they don't pay for things.


95% of statistics online are made up on the spot, nobody cares.



AshleyAshes said:


> That installing a system on their hardware to allow easy out of the box piracy and make paying for games 'optional' would be 'really fucking stupid'?


Seems to have worked fine for the Xbox, Xbox360, first-gen PS2 and PS3. All these consoles come with, or have an optional, hard disc drive.
Hard Drives in Consoles != Piracy.
Modding Consoles != Piracy.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 11, 2009)

Really? Faster load times? Nintendo must have skimped on the flash storage, then. Sure, the throughput on SD-based flash (the likely technology behind the built-in storage) isn't high-throughput, but it's got good random access, which is incredibly good for consoles.

Unless you're comparing it to the DVD media. In which case... Well, have you actually installed a game to a 360? It doesn't usually net a performance gain - sometimes it's a performance *loss* - its major advantage is in reducing stress on the DVD-ROM drive and reducing operational noise from not having to run the DVD-ROM all the time.

Might be different for the Wii. Not sure what the throughput of that drive is (have they actually said anything about it?), so maybe a hard disc would allow for noticeably quicker load times if it's a particularly slow drive.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Dec 11, 2009)

Baw.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 11, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Seems to have worked fine for the Xbox, Xbox360, first-gen PS2 and PS3. All these consoles come with, or have an optional, hard disc drive.
> Hard Drives in Consoles != Piracy.
> Modding Consoles != Piracy.


 
He said he wants homebrew support, he said the 360 should allow pirated software and just not let people online why are you focusing on the HDD's themselves?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 11, 2009)

lol PS3 pawns fuck you guys


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> lol PS3 pawns fuck you guys


 Enjoy your lack of good games.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Enjoy your lack of good games.



Um, pretty much any good game that's on 360 is also on PS3. There's A FEW exceptions, and for the most part PS3's exclusives aren't all that, but that's more than a fine trade-off for 1) not getting raped out the ass online and 2) getting a blu-ray player thrown in.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Um, pretty much any good game that's on 360 is also on PS3.


I'm talking about ps3's exclusives.



Wolf-Bone said:


> There's A FEW exceptions, and for the most part PS3's exclusives aren't all that.


Tell me something that I don't know.



Wolf-Bone said:


> but that's more than a fine trade-off for.


Lol Wut?



Wolf-Bone said:


> 1) not getting raped out the ass online.


I find that hard to believe.



Wolf-Bone said:


> and 2) getting a blu-ray player thrown in.


 Who in the fuck uses blu-ray?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I find that hard to believe.


 
If Wolf-Bone considders $8.99 for a single month or $4.99 per month when bought one year at a time for $59.99 is being 'getting raped out the ass', I'd hate to see what he thinks of his cable bill.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 11, 2009)

> I'm talking about ps3's exclusives.


Well, they aren't AMAZING OMFG AWESOME exclusives overall, but there are a lot of decent exclusives:
Little Big Planet
Uncharted 2
Killzone 2 (overrated but decent)
Metal Gear Solid 4 (old (lawl) but decent)
Cross Edge (jRPG)
Disgaea 3
InFamous
Gran Turismo 5 (someday)
The Last Guardian (in development)
Demon's Souls
God of War 3 (someday; if you like that kind of game)
Heavy Rain (someday; Oh, god yes)
MAG (someday)
The Ratchet & Clank Future series
Valkyria Chronicles
Resistance 2 (I'm told it's good)
That pretty much spans the whole gamut, really, and that's just the exclusives. It's also my preferred platform for 2D fighters - The 360 gamepad is nigh-useless in that regard. Wasted my money on MK: Ultimate on X-Box Live, I did. >=| ... And I'm not quite sure how the Wii's D-pad fares (I haven't played a fighting game with it)... But of the three, the Playstation-style controller has the best D-pad.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone notice that the PS3 never gets any Japanese Shmups? Even in JAPAN the Shmups are released as Xbox 360 exclusives. How the hell does that work?  The Japanese 360 install base is TINY in comparison to the PS3 afterall.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tell me something that I don't know.



Your bumhole stinks?




			
				Perverted Impact said:
			
		

> Who in the fuck uses blu-ray?



good point. cuz it's not like HD-DVD couldn't still win this thing. Or like maybe somebody's gonna revive laserdisc.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2009)

The hell did this thread derail?

Anyway, no I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT HOMEBREW SUPPORT, you dolts! I just mentioned homebrew because I find it funny that it took THEM to have USB support for Wii to use HDDs.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2009)

Is it just me, or did dropping the P-word derail at least part of the topic?



Runefox said:


> Might be different for the Wii. Not sure what the throughput of that drive is (have they actually said anything about it?), so maybe a hard disc would allow for noticeably quicker load times if it's a particularly slow drive.


Wii discs, like the GameCube before it, are CAV meaning that the drive motor only ever needs to run at one speed for any position on the disc, which makes it better for random access than  CLV drives, where the motor speed must be ramped up/down in tandem with the position of the reading head.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 12, 2009)

Little Big Planet-is good if you like that sort of game.
Uncharted 2-is an awesome game.
Killzone 2-Overrated
Metal Gear Solid 4-Awesome single player game
Cross Edge (jRPG)-Never played
Disgaea 3-Never played
InFamous-Awesome single player game
Gran Turismo 5 (someday)-Still waiting
The Last Guardian (in development)-still waiting
Demon's Souls-Never played
God of War 3-Is going to be fucking amazing
Heavy Rain (someday; Oh, god yes)
MAG (someday)
The Ratchet & Clank Future series-Fucking Amazing.
Valkyria Chronicles-Never played
Resistance 2 (I'm told it's good)-Was amazing, but the online multiplayer is shit now that people have moved on
These are my opinions on those exclusives.  There are a lot of amazing games.  I'm kind of getting sick of people sticking to the "no exclusives" argument that people were using against the PS3 in its early days.  It's got a bunch of awesome exclusives, and in different genres than just first person shooters.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 12, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> He said he wants homebrew support, he said the 360 should allow pirated software and just not let people online *why are you focusing on the HDD's themselves?*


Hmm.. perhaps because that's the topic for this thread?



AshleyAshes said:


> If Wolf-Bone considders $8.99 for a single month or $4.99 per month when bought one year at a time for $59.99 is being 'getting raped out the ass', I'd hate to see what he thinks of his cable bill.


Yes, because it's really too much to ask for a billion-dollar company with a multimillion dollar profit margin, to offer that service for free.. considering people in your neck of the woods already get raped out the ass for internet and phone services.



Stratadrake said:


> Is it just me, or did dropping the P-word derail at least part of the topic?


Eh.. you mention any of those "moral" buzzwords.. and certain people will jump on a thread if only to push their own agenda.. one wonders if they're being paid to be so butthurt over a few people getting for free what they otherwise wouldn't have because either way they'd never pay for it so long as the cost is exorbant.

And on the subject of hard drives.. I don't believe any Nintendo console ever had one to start with, and Nintendo probably wanted to avoid adding extra cost. If the console has a USB2 port, adding one externally is an option.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 12, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Hmm.. perhaps because that's the topic for this thread?


 
So all his other posts in the thread promoting piracy are irrelevant?  Okay.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2009)

No one's promoting piracy. <_<


----------



## Carenath (Dec 13, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> So all his other posts in the thread promoting piracy are irrelevant?  Okay.


First: Modding does not equal Piracy, I did say that in this thread.. you conveniently skipped over it.

Second: The OP never advocated or promoted Piracy, Stratadrake mentioned it as one possible reason for Nintendo not to include a hard drive in the console, but I guess you missed his post too. The OP only suggested a no-CD crack or digitally distributed version of the game as a way to avoid needing the physical CD to play the game one paid for (Steam happens to be quite good at this, which is why it's so popular with publishers/developers and gamers alike).

Limited Homebrew Support is possible, without enabling easy out-of-the-box piracy, and Wolf was only suggesting that console makers penalise people that broke the anti-piracy protection on the consoles by denying them access to the add-on services (XBL, PSN etc). Microsoft does this anyway because as you said, they are not okay with modded consoles.

The sad thing is.. I would happily pay for the modifications to my PS3 if one existed that would disable the BluRay and DVD Region checks and allow me to watch the DVDs and that I have legally paid for.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2009)

And I just said that it took modders to add the HDD support for Wii, not Nintendo itself, which pretty much reflects how much stuff Nintendo isn't giving.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, billion dollar idiots.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 13, 2009)

Nintendo, you're an idiot for not supporting pirates!


----------



## Lazydabear (Dec 13, 2009)

The issue I have with Nintendo Wii it doesn't sell games I want to play like Mass Effect or Fall Out 3 which you need Hard drive to save those games they don't even have a Hard Drive just a Flash Drive that doesn't do much for me. Sure there is a lot of fun games for the Wii old titles like Star Fox and Zelda which you can download on the Wii-fi network at the cost of points. They only have one good game so far on the Wii is Its called "No More Heroes" which I like the feature the jerk off the controler in order to power up your Sword the problem is not many people bought the Wii system to play that game it became sucessful on the Wii wasn't even on PS3 or Xbox 360.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Nintendo, you're an idiot for not supporting pirates!



I confirm and understand that people who use HDDs in their consoles = pirates.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

bawwww


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, this upset me to begin with too, but then they released direct SD card support for increased storage, so I forgave them. :>


----------



## OssumPawesome (Dec 14, 2009)

Wii.

Lol.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 14, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Yeah, this upset me to begin with too, but then they released direct SD card support for increased storage, so I forgave them. :>



Yeah, now if only there'd be 100GB SD cards.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 14, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, now if only there'd be 100GB SD cards.


 
There will be, SDHC cards which the Wii supports go up to 32GB.  However SDXC cards can go up to 2TB and 64GB versions are already for sale.

Not that the Wii supports SDXC.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 14, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Your bumhole stinks?


Furries 



Wolf-Bone said:


> good point. cuz it's not like HD-DVD couldn't still win this thing. Or like maybe somebody's gonna revive laserdisc.


 Cool story, Bro.



David M. Awesome said:


> Bawwww I suck at fighting games Bawwww.


 Fixed.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.



what do fighting games have to do with HDD support

or the wii for that matter does it even have any


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> what do fighting games have to do with HDD support
> 
> or the wii for that matter does it even have any


 TvC? Brawl?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> TvC? Brawl?



no one cares about tvc and brawl isn't a real fighting game


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh quiet you.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 14, 2009)

Does Brawl support digital input from the Classic Controller?

I've been wondering if these would work on Brawl:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2009)

Um yes it does.


----------

